# Segítsünk társainknak a képszerkesztésben



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 30)

*Ezt a topikot abból az apropóból hoztam létre, mert többen megkerestek a képszerkesztéssel kapcsolatban, mivel itt a CanadaHun-n nagyon sok szebbnél szebb képeket láttak felíratozva megszerkesztve, átalakítva...*
*és bizony senki nem tanulja az anyukája hasában....hát legyünk a segítségükre....*

*Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segítségét!*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 30)

*Fest Stone Image Viewer*

*vagy innen tölthető le:*

http://download.chip.eu/hu/FastStone-Image-Viewer-2.9_134113.html







"A FastStone Image Viewer egy ingyenes program, mely fényképek szerkesztéséhez nyújt segítséget. 



A FastStone szépen megtervezett felhasználói interface-e egy remek program. A FastStone Image Viewer segítségével a képek életre kelnek. Keret és szöveg adható hozzájuk, árnyékolásra is lehetőséget biztosít, teljes képernyős megjelenítésre és slide show-ra is képes. "


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 30)

*Photoshop CS3*

*Photoshop CS3*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Shape collage*

Dobáljuk össze a képeinket egy képpé , akár tetszőleges formátumban, vagy hagyjuk a programra...

itt az ingyenes letöltő linkje:
http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/letoltes/shape-collage-v2-0-DK14.html

Kedvenc fotónkból készíthetünk látványos fotómozaikot, fotókollázst vagy akár fotóbemutatót az ingyenes szoftverrel. Az egyszerű, a képeket bedobós és elrendezős kezelés mellett számtalan extra szolgáltatással találkozhatunk a programban ilyen a fotómegosztók támogatása, illetve a DVD-író funkció.



és egy cikk a programról
http://www.techline.hu/kiprobaltuk/20090219_fotokollazs_keszitese.aspx


----------



## pjutka (2009 Március 31)

*Face Effect*

Embed face from your photo to a various templates
View pictures examples
Make Your Face


<table cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td> 

 </td> <td> 

 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Photo Frames*

Add appropriate photo frame to your photo from the proposed categories
View pictures examples
Make Photo Frames


<table cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td> 

 </td> <td> 

 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Photo Trim*

Multiple templates for photo trim. Create personal avatar.
View pictures examples
Make Photo Trim


<table cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td> 

 </td> <td> 

 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Welcome to LoonaPix.com*. 


Create Animated Avatars 
LoonaPix.com is a free photo editing online service. You can make it funny using LoonaPic effect or embed your face from the photo to the various templates, add photo frame or just trim it. In other words, we can help you to make your photo funny and unique. And, notice, it is easy and free! 
Share picture with your friends to get a good mood for a whole day. 
How does it work?
Just 3 easy steps to get funny picture:
1) Select service.
2) Upload photo to the website.
3) Select effect and click 'Save'. 
After picture has been created you can easy add it to our gallery, send photo to your friends or download to your computer from our website. 
Also, we provide you with a html-code, that you can easy put on your blog or profile at MySpace, Facebook, Orkut, Hi5 etc to share photo with the whole world. Find the examples of what you can create at our gallery. If any questions arise, please, read our FAQ page or contact us directly via feedback form. 



*Nagyon jó online
képszerkesztő program!!

*


----------



## pjutka (2009 Március 31)

*Van online képszerkesztő,ilyen az imikimi.com,itt
be kell regisztrálni,de nagyon klassz program
*http://www..com/ 




*és van a 
Magic photo editor,
ez is jó képszerkesztő
http://www.letoltokozpont.hu/letoltes_programok_reszletes.php?a=2737&k=9
sok kis program van még!
Jó képszerkesztést
kivánok!
*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Tudom még ajánlani a gimp-et*

The GIMP v2.66 (magyar)
Letöltés 
Ajánlja ismerősének is! 
Letölthető az ingyenesen használható rajzprogram új magyar nyelvű változata. A program számtalan adatformátum kezelésére alkalmas, plug-in és modul felépítése révén nemcsak rajzolásra alkalmas, de számtalan grafikai effektust is tartalmaz. A Gimp egyéb lehetőségei: lapolvasó támogatás, rétegkezelés, különféle beépülő modulokkal való bővítése, filterezések stb. A program futtatására először a GTK+ futtatási környezet telepítése szükséges.




http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/letoltes/the-gimp-v2-66-magyar--GC5.html


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Kicsit bonyolultabb....*

Kicsit bonyolultabb...de nagyon jó dolgokat lehet vele készíteni...

*Inkscape v0.411 Free*



Ingyenes rajzprogram magyar menükkel.

Elsősorban SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics) vektorgrafikák készítésére ajánlható képszerkesztő legvonzóbb tulajdonsága az ingyenesség és a magyar menük. A szoftver számtalan képformátum betöltésére alkalmas, eszközkészlete bőséges, alkalmas a rétegek kezelésére.



File:
inkscape.exe

Méret:
10.3 MB 

Licensz:
Freeware

Feltöltve:
2005.07.03

Letöltve:
1601x

Osztályzat:
4.72

Weblap:
http://www.inkscape.org/

*LETÖLTÉS 

*
​

például ilyeneket lehet készíteni vele...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Rövíd ismertető a photoshop kezdőlépéseihez*

*Rövíd ismertető a photoshop kezdőlépéseihez*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Power Point tanfolyam*

*Power Point tanfolyam*

http://www.viki-tech.com/powerpoint/pp29.html


*még egy tanfolyam linkje:*

http://office.microsoft.com/hu-hu/training/CR061832731038.aspx


*és még itt egy másik nagyon jó segítség*

http://www.tferi.hu/konyv5/FEJ17.html


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

*Húsvétra Power Point -ból videó hatás*

*Húsvétra Power Point -ból videó hatás*

*a program neve Wondershare PPT2DVD sajnos csak próba verzió....*
*itt a letöltője....*

http://www.ppt-to-dvd.com/download/powerpoint-dvd-download.php

és még egy kis segítség:


----------



## fotos65 (2009 Március 31)

Beindult az oldal rendesen. Itt lehet mazsolázni. Gratulálok.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 31)

fotos65 írta:


> Beindult az oldal rendesen. Itt lehet mazsolázni. Gratulálok.


 
Köszönöm Kedves Fotos65, hogy benéztél és köszönöm elismerő szavaid, remélem mindenki talál kedvére való szerkesztőt és kedvükre alkothatnak...és szebbnél szebb képekkel ajándékozzák meg a barátaikat.


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 1)

Szia KóborAngyalka! 
Én is olyan jókat csemegézek itt. 


Beteszek egy-két weboldal címet. Igaz, hogy ezek nem komoly photoshop oldalak, de olyan sokat szoktam szórakozni rajtuk a fényképekkel. 


http://www.lunapic.com/editor/


http://www.dumpr.net/

http://www.fototrix.com/

http://www.caption.it/

http://www.imagechef.com/

http://www.slide.com/

Jó szórakozást kívánok mindenkinek hozzá! \\m/


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*köszönet*



Santane írta:


> Szia KóborAngyalka!
> Én is olyan jókat csemegézek itt.
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Köszönet Kedves Santane! *

*Én ismerem ezeket az oldalakat,de biztos sokan fognak örülni ezeknek a mókás "fotóshopolási" lehetőségnek.*
*Ritkán én magam is használom...csak tudod, ez igy nem olyan egyedi....de persze vannak érdekes mókás látványok.*

*Örülök, hogy jöttél és várlak a továbbiakban is ötleteiddel, honlapcímekkel...stb. *

*Üdv:*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*Még egy kis mazsolázni való kezdőknek*

*Még egy kis mazsolázni való kezdőknek


*

*Serif PhotoPlus 6*
Bevallom, a Serif szoftvereit már régóta kedvelem, egészen könnyen használható, és viszonylag olcsó alkalmazások ezek. Közülük a _PhotoPlus_ jelenleg az X2-es verziónál tart, és igazán nagyszerű képszerkesztő. 
Érdekesség, hogy fejlesztői ingyenesen elérhetővé tették egy korábbi változatát. A Serif PhotoPlus 6 kiváló példája lehetne az öreg szoftver nem vén szoftver mondásnak. 
A _PhotoPlus 6_-ban használhatunk rétegeket, maszkokat, és a _Deform_ eszközzel kedvünkre torzíthatjuk a rétegeket. De van lehetőség a grafikák elkenésére (Smudge tool), sőt klónozásra is. Egy ilyen kis korosodó szoftvertől ez mindenképpen szép teljesítmény, és bár effektek és szűrők számában nem veheti fel a versenyt a _GIMP_-pel, azért itt is van elég lehetőség (és akár mi magunk is létrehozhatunk sajátokat, ha éppen kísérletezős kedvünkben talált a sors).
<TABLE class=pic01 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>*



*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Van _Drop Shadow_ és _Bevel_ effekt is, ráadásul ezek rétegenként szerkeszthetők utólag is (az árnyék esetében pedig a színt is változtathatjuk).
A formátumismeretre sem lehet panasz, még _PSD_ fájlokat is megnyithatunk, menteni viszont rétegekkel együtt már csak a saját formátumába tud, ellenben a kész művet exportálhatjuk szinte mindenbe (_JPG, BMP, PNG_ stb.). Még _animált GIF_-eket is készíthetünk vele!
A programot telepítés után aktiválni kell az interneten, de ez néhány lépésben, egy varázsló segítségével megoldható. Utána pedig szabadon használhatjuk.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*A legjobb ingyenes online képszerkesztők*

*A legjobb ingyenes online képszerkesztő: (akár be is linkelhettem volna az oldalt, de talán igy hamarabb elolvassátok) *

*Ha egy képet kellene kicsit átszabnunk, és éppen egy olyan gép elé kerülünk, amelyre nincsen telepítve egyetlen képszerkesztő sem, viszont van internet, akkor próbálkozzunk a remek online képszerkesztőkkel! *

*Így azután nem „szemeteljük” össze a gépet – amelyen éppen vendégeskedünk – mindenféle telepíthető trial és freeware szoftverrel. Két esetben különösen jól jön az ilyen lehetőség. Az egyik, ha külföldön szeretnénk feltenni képeinket egy képmegosztó oldalra, de előtte kicsit retusálnánk rajtuk, ilyenkor irány egy internetkávézó, és már dolgozhatunk is (normális dolog az egy nyaraláson?).
A másik eset, amikor a céges gépeken a rendszergazdák megtiltják, hogy programokat telepítsünk. Most nem szeretnénk ujjal mutogatni, de láttunk már ilyet mifelénk is... 
Persze még számtalan oka lehet annak, hogy nem egy szoftvert telepítünk, hanem megpróbáljuk beérni az online képszerkesztők nyújtotta lehetőségekkel. 
Ennek a „területnek” vannak még korlátai, de azért gyorsan fejlődik. Sajnos e gyűjteménybe még nem kerülhetett be az Adobe Photoshopjának online változata, pedig készül az is. Ha végre megjelenik, bemutatjuk. Addig viszont érjük be a jelenlegi kínálattal, amelyben a többség sajnos nem tökéletes, de nagyon ígéretes!*

*Splashup*
*Az egyik legjobb az online képszerkesztők között. Teljesen* *ingyenes, csak egy egyszerű regisztrációra van szükségünk a használatához. Ha ezzel megvagyunk, csak kattintsunk a Jump right in feliratú képre, és máris a képszerkesztőben találjuk magunkat.
A rendszer Flash-alapú, és a gyorsabbak közé tartozik. A felépítése megtévesztésig hasonlít a régebbi Photosopokéra, legfeljebb grafikailag kicsit modernebb (mellesleg nagyon ízléses).
Mivel külön ablakban nyílik meg, saját menüvel, palettákkal, olyan érzésünk lehet, mintha egy telepített programmal dolgoznánk. Kész összkomfort! Megnyithatunk egyszerre több képet, elérhető a legtöbb ilyen programban megszokott eszköz (sajnos klónozni nem tud), van sokféle effekt és szűrő, használhatunk rétegeket, és ha kedvünk tartja, akár a teljes képernyőn is dolgozhatunk. Komolyan, az online képszerkesztés kánaánja, ráadásul még rétegeffektek is vannak benne (árnyék, ragyogás stb.).* ​<TABLE class=pic01 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>*



*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Olyan, mint egy régi Photoshop*
</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Külön érdekessége, hogy nemcsak arról a gépről tölthetünk be szerkesztendő képeket, amelyik előtt ülünk, hanem számos webes képmegosztóról is: Flickr, Picasa, Facebook vagy akár tetszőleges URL cím. Sőt, ha webkamera van a gépben, még azzal is tudunk képet készíteni, amelyet rögtön nekiláthatunk megszerkeszteni is.
A tesztképekkel könnyen elbánt a program (egyszerre dolgoztunk benne két darab 100 dpi-s, 1680x1050 pixel méretű, RGB-s képen). Az effektek és a szűrök gyorsan és gond nélkül működtek.
Persze néhány dolog azért hiányzik belőle: a maszkolás, a klónecset és a billentyűkombinációk használatának lehetősége. De hát semmi sem tökéletes, a Splashup pedig még csak béta, így van rá esély, hogy ezek még belekerüljenek. Egyelőre szintén a béta létnek tudtuk be azt is, hogy egy igen fontos funkcióval, a másolással is gondjai akadtak, nevezetesen a kijelölt területet ugyan másolta, de egyben el is tüntette a réteg eredeti tartalmát (OS X és Windows XP alatt, Netscape, Safari és Internet Explorer 7 esetében egyaránt). Szóval akadnak még hibák... De ha ezeket kijavítják, a Splashup tökéletes képszerkesztő lesz. Legalábbis az online választék tagjaként. 
A képeket egyébként jpg, png vagy fxo formátumba menthetjük, ám a rétegek minden esetben elvesznek. 
Megnyitni is ezeket a formátumokat tudjuk.*​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

KóborAngyal írta:


> Kicsit bonyolultabb...de nagyon jó dolgokat lehet vele készíteni...
> 
> *Inkscape v0.411 Free*
> 
> ...


 
A vektorgrafikus programok nagyszerű lehetőséget jelentenek azoknak, akik érdeklődnek rajzolás és festés iránt, és szeretnék ebből a szempontból kihasználni a számítógép nyújtotta lehetőségeket. Van is belőlük a szoftverpiacon rengeteg. A profik között a _Corel_ egykori egyeduralmát mára már megtörte az _Adobe Illustratora_, és persze az olcsóbb árkategóriában is van kínálat. De mi van akkor, ha mi valóban csak hobbi célra használnánk egy ilyen programot? Érdemes ekkor is megfizetni egy kereskedelmi szoftvert?
Nos, ha komolyak a szándékaink, akkor ezt előbb vagy utóbb meg kell tennünk, ha azonban csak szórakozásból dolgoznánk vektorgrafikai szoftverrel, esetleg családi honlapunkhoz rajzolgatnánk, vagy egy szakdolgozat ábráit készítenénk el vele, akkor nem feltétlenül kell pénzt áldoznunk.
Az Inkscape egy ingyenes és cross-platform vektoros rajzprogram, vagyis használhatjuk Windowson, Linuxon és OS X-en egyaránt (sajnos OS X alatt, bár _Leopard_ kompatibilis, unibin változatban tölthetjük le, mivel _X11_-et használ, így kicsit lassabb és a megszokott OS X alkalmazásokhoz képest ronda lesz).​<TABLE class=pic01 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A program arra, hogy mondjuk egy CD cimkét, DVD borítót megtervezzünk magunknak, vagy folyamatábrákat készítsünk, több, mint tökéletes, és ahhoz is elsőrangú, hogy megismerkedjünk a vektoros grafika alapjaival. Valójában a profi illusztrációs munkára is használható, hiszen egy tehetséges grafikus az Inkscape segítségével is képes olyan rajzokat készíteni, hogy leessen az állunk (más kérdés, hogy a profi szoftverek azért számtalan kényelmi funkcióval segítik a munkát és például a nyomdai előkészítést).
Az alapvető objektumokat, formákat, vonalakat, görbéket természetesen itt is éppoly könnyedén rajzolhatjuk meg, mint egy profi szoftverben, sőt, még “művészi vonalakat” is húzhatunk, ami tulajdonképpen egy tetszőlegesen testreszabható ecset. 
Természetesen az objektumok forgatásához, torzításához, átalakításához, elrendezéséhez, igazításához is megtalálunk mindent, van vonalzó, használhatunk rácsokat és segédvonalakat, sőt pipetta és szövegbeviteli eszköz is akad a program tarsolyában. Létrehozhatunk színátmeneteket, használhatunk rétegeket, sőt, még a bitképek vektorizálását is megoldhatjuk.​<TABLE class=pic01 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az _Inkscape_ használata könnyen és gyorsan elsajátítható, ezt külön segíti, hogy magyar menüje is van (magyar Windowson eleve így indul).
Az alapvetően használt formátum a közkedvelt _SVG_, de megbirkózik az Illustrator és _WMF_ fájlokkal, és számtalan bitmapes képformátummal is. Menteni pedig akár _PS, EPS, PDF,_ vagy _DXF_ formátumba is tudunk.
Mindent egybevetve gyors és jól használható grafikai program az Inkscape, nem csak kezdőknek, de akár profiknak is.​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*Paint net*

*Paint.NET*

*3.35*

*2008. július 9. 10:10*

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <!-- // <![CDATA[ readArticle('58504'); // ]]> // --> </SCRIPT> 


<!-- itt kell kettévágni! -->

<!-- Simple Image -->


Ingyenes, nyílt forráskódú alternatíva grafikus programjainknak, amely képes a képeket speciális effektekkel, Photoshophoz hasonló eszközökkel, rétegek támogatásával, könnyen kezelhető felülettel manipulálnunk. 
Használata előtt szükség van a .NET Framework 2.0 telepítésére.




http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/58504/


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*További online képszerkesztők*



pjutka írta:


> *Van online képszerkesztő,ilyen az imikimi.com,itt*
> *be kell regisztrálni,de nagyon klassz program*
> http://www..com/
> 
> ...


 
*Ide linkelem a további online képszerkesztők elérését.*

http://www.kalauzolo.hu/internet/ingyenes-kepszerkeszt-es-grafikai-programok/11-kepszerkesztok


----------



## elke (2009 Április 1)

Szia KóborAngyal, köszönöm, hogy indítottad ezt a topikot én egy képet csináltam eddig a paint segítségével feliratoztam de aztán nem tudtam kihozni a canadára később elmentettem a képek közzé, és felcsatolni már feltudtam de lényegesen kissebb lett mint amit készítettem....nem fogom feladni, addig kísérletezek amíg sikerülni úgy ahogy én szeretném....közben szorgalmasan olvasgatok itt nállad Köszönöm


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*Fotóidból könnyedén készithetsz SlideShow-t...*

*Fotóidból könnyedén készithetsz SlideShow-t...*


A SlideShowMoveMaker segítségével AVI-filmeket készíthetünk képeinkből. 

program csatolva..


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*Saját képeidből készíts videót*

A MonkeyJam segítségével mozgóképeket készíthetünk képeinkből, és az eredményt .avi fájlba menthetjük.

a program a csatolásban és mellette egy rögtönzöt kis minta avi video, készítéskor presze a filmkockák követési ideje is beállítható....

Jó kisérletezgetést kívánok! Sajnos most csak ennyire volt időm, hogy bemutassam, hogy kb hogyis néz ez ki...a kész filmjeim túlnagy méretüek nem tudom ide azt becsatolni....


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 1)

*Hordozható PhotoFiltere (prtable)*

*A PhotoFiltre program hordozható vezióját USB-n bárhova magunkkal vihetjük, így képeinket akárhol tudja szerkeszteni.*

*a program csatolva*


(Mai jó cselekedeteimet megtettem) használjátok egészséggel, sok örömet kívánok a programok használatához és a létre hozott eredményekhez.


----------



## Táltos (2009 Április 4)

*Kedves Mindenki!*


*Melitta felhívással fordult felénk a feltett képek méretét illetően - kérek mindenkit arra, hogy minden képfeltevésnél, ahol külön nem is jelezte, vegyétek azt figyelembe.*

*Van olyan hosszabb szöveg, amelyeket csak nagyobb méretben lehet képre írni.*

*Ilyenkor feltevés előtt azt célszerű lekicsinyíteni legalább 600X600 méretre, ha elbírja, akkor még kisebbre.*

*A képeslapokat, egyéb képeket is célszerű kisebbre venni feltevés előtt.*

*Javaslataim:*
*1. topikban (minden esetben az olvashatóság figyelembevételével) max: 600 legfeljebb 650 szélességben.*
*2. Blogban, vendégkönyvben: max. 500 szélességben.*


*A csillogó, villogó gif képek lényegesen nagyobb helyet foglalnak el. Ezeket is lehetne kisebbre méretezve feltenni, - ott, ahol használják, illetve csak felpakolásszák azokat bemásolva a privi blogokból.*


*Minden képszerkesztőn van képméretező funkció.*
*Ha szükséges biztosan találtok olyan társakat, akik tudnak segíteni.*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 4)

*Hoztam egy rögtönzött pps-t képszerkesztés ügyben*

*Hoztam egy rögtönzött pps-t képszerkesztésügyben*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 4)

*fülesmaci93*

*Hurá! Fülesmaci93 sikeres online képszerkesztő tanfolyamot végzet.  Itt is gratulálok Neked! De ne feled!!!! Gyakorlás gyakorlás...*


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Április 5)

*Kérés*

Szia, légyszíves abban segíts, hogy a képeimre milyen programmal/programokkal tudnék vízjelet rakni.

(kép védelem okán) 

Köszönöm


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 5)

*vízjel*



kristalyka írta:


> Szia, légyszíves abban segíts, hogy a képeimre milyen programmal/programokkal tudnék vízjelet rakni.
> 
> (kép védelem okán)
> 
> Köszönöm


 

Szia a program itt van ebben a topikban, ilyenre gondoltál?

A program neve: FastStone


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 5)

*Kipróbáltam ...*



Santane írta:


> Szia KóborAngyalka!
> Én is olyan jókat csemegézek itt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Szia Santane!*

*Kipróbáltam az egyik online képszerkesztőt...a dumpr-t...*

*itt az eredmény amit vízjeleztem is...a Kristályka kérésére, kérdésére...válaszként csatolom...*


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Április 7)

KóborAngyal írta:


> Szia a program itt van ebben a topikban, ilyenre gondoltál?
> 
> A program neve: FastStone



Köszönöm, de nem ilyenre gondoltam

WaterMaker vagy ilyesmi


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 7)

kristalyka írta:


> Köszönöm, de nem ilyenre gondoltam
> 
> WaterMaker vagy ilyesmi


 
Konkrétan milyenre gondolsz?
Mert a FastStone az átlátszótól kezdve a kicsitől a nagyobbig tud produkálni vízjelet.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 7)

Santane írta:


> Konkrétan milyenre gondolsz?
> Mert a FastStone az átlátszótól kezdve a kicsitől a nagyobbig tud produkálni vízjelet.


 

*Köszönöm Santane! Én is ezt találtam a leghasználhatóbbnak...azért is ezt tettem ki a topikba, én már többet kipróbáltam, de mindtől megszabadultam, csak a helyet foglalták...(igaz nem nagyok ezek a programok, de sok kicsi sokra megy)*


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Április 8)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *vagy innen tölthető le:*
> 
> http://download.chip.eu/hu/FastStone-Image-Viewer-2.9_134113.html
> 
> ...



Szia, köszönöm mégis ezt választom mert a másik amit találtam nem jó, de hol találok hozzá magyar segítséget? előre is köszönöm


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 8)

kristalyka írta:


> Szia, köszönöm mégis ezt választom mert a másik amit találtam nem jó, de hol találok hozzá magyar segítséget? előre is köszönöm


 

Szia Kristalyka! 

Nem tudom, hogy használsz-e képszerkesztőt, de többmint valószínű, hogy igen, na ez ugyan úgy működik mint az, ezek a programok egykaptafára készülnek, ha a másikat amit használsz akkor ezt is tudod majd használni, akkor is, ha egy szót sem tudsz angolul...de úgy emlékszem amit én ide a topikba hoztam az magyal...de ha nem hát akkor próbálgas ki minden lehetőséget, ráfogsz jönni, hogy mi mire való....Sok sikert kívánok!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 9)

*Ez úton kívánok...*

*



Minden Kedves Barátomnak és a CH összes tagjának!*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

*FontTwister*

_*FontTwister
Térhatású szövegeket szerkeszthetünk a program segítségével, amiket aztán grafikus fájlokba menthetjük.*_



 A csatolásban megnézheted, mit lehet készíteni vele....


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

KóborAngyal írta:


> _*FontTwister*_
> _*Térhatású szövegeket szerkeszthetünk a program segítségével, amiket aztán grafikus fájlokba menthetjük.*_
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

*GIMP Portable - képszerkesztőprogram*

Az ingyenes GIMP képszerkesztőprogram hordozható változata.

A program számtalan adatformátum kezelésére alkalmas, plug-in és modul felépítése révén nemcsak rajzolásra alkalmas, de számtalan grafikai effektust is tartalmaz.



File:
GIMP_Portable_2.2.17.paf.exe

Méret:
11.6 MB 

*LETÖLTÉS 

*

http://www.letoltokozpont.hu/letoltes_magyarazat.php#a1


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

*Animált logo*

Készítsünk animált logot...itt van az én próbám


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

KóborAngyal írta:


> Készítsünk animált logot...itt van az én próbám


 

Próbálkozom...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

KóborAngyal írta:


> Próbálkozom...


 
Itt van a csatolmányban a program az animált gif készítéshez...


----------



## juliapeic (2009 Április 10)

Szeretettel köszöntelek KóborAngyal!!!Köszönöm a sok segitséget. Júlia


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 10)

juliapeic írta:


> Szeretettel köszöntelek KóborAngyal!!!Köszönöm a sok segitséget. Júlia


 
Én is köszönöm, hogy ismét benéztél...legyen nagyon szép az estéd...kellemes készülődést az ünnepekre.





ezt most alkottam...még nem tökéletes....de lesz ez még jobb is


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 12)

Csodálatos Napot Kivánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 12)

*Alakul már...*

csatolásban az animált üdvözlő... muszáj tömöríteni , mert nincs swf formátum csatolási lehetőség....


*Flash animáció készítő.<O></O>*
<O> </O>
A *KoolMoves* egy közkedvelt Flash animáció készítő program, amely kezdőknek és profiknak egyaránt tökéletes eszköze lehet.



A program segítségével létrehozhatunk kiváló minőségű animációkat, szöveg effekteket, gombokat, és 3 dimenziós effekteket. Sőt ezekhez, az animációkhoz hangokat vagy háttérzenéket is rendelhetünk (Mp3, Wav). <O></O>

A program neve és letöltési helye, csak próba verzió: 

KoolMoves v7.04
Letöltés 
Ajánlja ismerősének is! 
Flash-animációk, weboldalak, bemutatók készítésére alkalmas időalapú szoftver, melyben tucatnyi beépített effektust és minta oldalt találhatunk. A szerkesztés során felhasználhatunk különféle kép- és hang adatokat: mp3, jpeg stb. A program kezelése hagyományos és a grafikus és animációs szoftvereket tulajdonságait egyesíti magában.



 Több kép a programról 





Letöltések száma:26554
Feltöltés dátuma:2009.04.08.
Operációs rendszer:Windows XP, Windows Vista
Nyelv:idegennyelvű
Jogállásróbaverzió
Fejlesztő:KoolMoves
Méret: 6 MB

Értékelés:


----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 16)

Hello mindnekinek.Jol jon a segitseg,koszonom.Letoltottem a FastStone programot.Magyarul regebben megvolt de wind.cserenel elveszitettem.Sajnos ezt nem tudom magyarra allitani.Nincs-e valakinek magyarul ez a progija meg??Ha tudtok segiteni koszonom elore is.
Kellemes napot mindnekinek!Probalkozom a dolgokkal Kobor-angyal!!!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 16)

memi59 írta:


> Hello mindnekinek.Jol jon a segitseg,koszonom.Letoltottem a FastStone programot.Magyarul regebben megvolt de wind.cserenel elveszitettem.Sajnos ezt nem tudom magyarra allitani.Nincs-e valakinek magyarul ez a progija meg??Ha tudtok segiteni koszonom elore is.
> Kellemes napot mindnekinek!Probalkozom a dolgokkal Kobor-angyal!!!


 
Sok sikert kívánok!

Nagyon elrontani nem tudod, ha nem tudod, hogy mi micsoda, hát majd ha nem az történik amit szeretnél visszavonod és kezded előről, de ha már meg volt egyszer magyarul akkor csak sejted, hogy mi mire való kb ugyan úgy helyezkednek el az eszközök...

Üdv: KóborAngyal!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 25)

Sziasztok! 
Hát ez egy nagyszerű dolog, majd jövök én is, most csak beköszöntem, hogy később idetaláljak. Hú, már 5 oldalas, szólok Borellának is.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 25)

garibaldi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Hát ez egy nagyszerű dolog, majd jövök én is, most csak beköszöntem, hogy később idetaláljak. Hú, már 5 oldalas, szólok Borellának is.


 

*Szia Garibaldi! *

*Üdvözöllek az érdeklődök táborában!*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 25)

*photofiltere ismertető alap*

*photofiltere ismertető alap*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

*Akkor most készítsünk videót a fotóinkból...*

*Akkor most készítsünk videót a fotóinkból...mivel a videó túl nagy terjedelmű igy a képeket egyenként rakom be...hogy tanulmányozhassátok....nem tévedés, nem hiányzik a 2-3 kép, csak a számozást rontottam el...és jön a folytatás a következő beidézésben....az egész a 31-kockával fejeződik be....*

*Jó szórakozást kívánok!*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

*itt a folytatás...*



KóborAngyal írta:


> *Akkor most készítsünk videót a fotóinkból...mivel a videó túl nagy terjedelmű igy a képeket egyenként rakom be...hogy tanulmányozhassátok....nem tévedés, nem hiányzik a 2-3 kép, csak a számozást rontottam el...és jön a folytatás a következő beidézésben....az egész a 31-kockával fejeződik be....*
> 
> *Jó szórakozást kívánok!*


 
*és itt a folytatás...*


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 26)

De még ezek is vannak ha esetleg még kéne valakinek,akkor írj és felteszem.
4000 Professional Flash Web Animations
Adobe Photoshop
Minos Album 2.5
ZMODELER 2.8
blender-2.48-windows-RC1
gimp-2.6.4
posfreephotoeditor


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

nico79 írta:


> De még ezek is vannak ha esetleg még kéne valakinek,akkor írj és felteszem.
> 4000 Professional Flash Web Animations
> Adobe Photoshop
> Minos Album 2.5
> ...


 
*Szia Nico!*

*Jöhet minden, én biztos örülök, mert van ami nekem nincs meg azok közzül...és nem árt a széleslátókör...köszönöm a segítséged!*


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 26)

Sajna 9.45 MB-nál nagyobbat nem tudok felrakni egyben.
Teszek fel még egy linket is.A többit majd később.


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 26)

Ja az előző link jelszava:alias
Saját up


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

nico79 írta:


> Sajna 9.45 MB-nál nagyobbat nem tudok felrakni egyben.
> Teszek fel még egy linket is.A többit majd később.


 
*Szia Nico!*

*Köszönöm szépen, egy kis ismertetőt írhatnál hozzá, hogy mire való, mit lehet vele készíteni...*


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 26)

*De mire jó!?*



Santane írta:


> Konkrétan milyenre gondolsz?
> Mert a FastStone az átlátszótól kezdve a kicsitől a nagyobbig tud produkálni *vízjelet.*



Már itt olvastam a vízjelről,és most Santane is emlegeti...de mondjátok már el légyszi ,h mire jó az?,Mert a képet ettől még simán el lehet lopni!

Köszi a felvilágosítást előre is..

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 26)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Ezt a topikot abból az apropóból hoztam létre, mert többen megkerestek a képszerkesztéssel kapcsolatban, mivel itt a CanadaHun-n nagyon sok szebbnél szebb képeket láttak felíratozva megszerkesztve, átalakítva...*
> *és bizony senki nem tanulja az anyukája hasában....hát legyünk a segítségükre....*
> 
> *Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segítségét!*



Szia KórorAngyal!
Hát egyenlőre szóhoz sem jutók hogy Te miket nem tudsz és milyen ügyes vagy!
Na meg ez a rengeteg ügyes program amiket itt felraktál csak tátott szájjal lesek.
Nagyon ügyes vagy és már profi ahogy látom a szerkesztésben is gratulálok!
Örülök és gratulálok Neked ahhoz is hogy meg nyitottad ezt a fórumot.
Engem nagyon érdekel a téma, de nagyon kezdő vagyok tehát csak még az érdeklődés szintjén állok csak.
Én kb másfél éve csak csodálni tudtam a képeket amiket fórumokon láttam egy egy hozzászóláshoz csatolva.
Külön elkápráztatott amikor egy egy képre szöveget és aláírást is írtak.
Idén én a Paint egy egyszerű rajzprogrammal kezdtem a képre való írást.
Ennél tovább nem nagyon jutottam.
Ez a program mikor elmentem akkor elég homályosan menti el a felirattal együtt a képet.
Ma órákig bajlódtam mire sikerült egy képre feliratot és képet is szerkeszteni a FhotoFiltre programmal, ezt is csak azért mert a Paintal életlen lett a művem.
Ezek a videó programok is jók de nekem ez még túl korai hisz még az alapokat sem vagyok tisztában.
A mai képszerkesztésem ami eltartott pár óráig:


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia KórorAngyal!
> Hát egyenlőre szóhoz sem jutók hogy Te miket nem tudsz és milyen ügyes vagy!
> Na meg ez a rengeteg ügyes program amiket itt felraktál csak tátott szájjal lesek.
> Nagyon ügyes vagy és már profi ahogy látom a szerkesztésben is gratulálok!
> ...


 
*Szia Barbara!*

*Szeretettel köszöntelek , örülök, hogy ide találtál, szívesen állok a* *rendelkezésedre.*


*Köszönöm kedves szavaid.*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia KórorAngyal!
> Hát egyenlőre szóhoz sem jutók hogy Te miket nem tudsz és milyen ügyes vagy!
> Na meg ez a rengeteg ügyes program amiket itt felraktál csak tátott szájjal lesek.
> Nagyon ügyes vagy és már profi ahogy látom a szerkesztésben is gratulálok!
> ...


 
*....*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 26)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Szia Barbara!*
> *Szeretettel köszöntelek , örülök, hogy ide találtál, szívesen állok a rendelkezésedre.*
> *Biztos jó lett a képen a felírat, csak az a baj, és az nagyon nagy hiba, hogy hatalmas a képméret és ezért nem tudtam megnézni, mert a rendszer nem tudja megnyitni....majd, ha ráérsz akkor beszélünk a képek méretezéséről és egyéb dolgokról ami érdekel....*
> *Üdvözlettel: KÓborAngyal*


Igen igazad van már is kicseréltem a kisebb képpel, véletlen került be az eredeti méret.
Köszönöm kedves vagy most egyenlőre olvasgatom azt a rengeteg anyagot amit voltál oly kedves megosztani itt velünk.
Ha elakadok akkor feltétlen szeretném kérni a segítséged.
Amit eddig megtanultam azt a barátnőm Sirkán 49 irányításával sikerült elsajátítanom.
További szép estét!
barbi


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 26)

Markla írta:


> Már itt olvastam a vízjelről,és most Santane is emlegeti...de mondjátok már el légyszi ,h mire jó az?,Mert a képet ettől még simán el lehet lopni!
> 
> Köszi a felvilágosítást előre is..
> 
> Üdv:Márkla


 
*Szia Markla!*

*Ha a vízjelet megfelelő helyre rakod a képeiden akkor azt nem tudják kiszedni belőle....vagy csak nagyon megrongálva az eredetit...hát erre való a vízjel...*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 26)

Szia! Na most ezt "gyártottam Neked Szeretettel Tanitó néni!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 26)

Kedves Tanitóm! " Házi Feladat"...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 27)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Kedves Tanitóm! " Házi Feladat"...


 
*Ügyes! Gratulálok!*


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Április 27)

Markla írta:


> Már itt olvastam a vízjelről,és most Santane is emlegeti...de mondjátok már el légyszi ,h mire jó az?,Mert a képet ettől még simán el lehet lopni!
> 
> Köszi a felvilágosítást előre is..
> 
> Üdv:Márkla



Szia, az lehet, hogy ellopja, de a képről nem tudja letörölni a vízjelet

p.s: a Photofiltre Studióban van egy ilyen lehetőség (erre én is csak most találtam rá) katt a kép-Copyright lásd a képen alul felül,


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 27)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Szia! Na most ezt "gyártottam Neked Szeretettel Tanitó néni!


 
Hova lett a kép?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Április 27)




----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 27)

babaci72 írta:


>


 
Szia Ildikó! látom, Te jól haladszkiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 27)

KóborAngyal írta:


> Hova lett a kép?


 
Szia!

Sajnos azt tapasztalom amit Te és én bövitem a kérdésedet:
Hová lettek a képek?

De még egy kérdés: Hova lettek azon képek és demok amiket Te segitségünk miatt Feltettél? / van ilyen egyre több "nincs"/nem látható/!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 27)

Kedves KóborAngyal!

Mint anno jeleztem és felvettem Veled a kapcsolatot képszerkesztés ügyben *Melitta Moderátor* javaslatára, sajnálattal tapasztalom,hogy amit Te önzetlenül nem kis munkáddal online és skypon keresztül idődet,energiádat nem sajnálva arra forditasz,hogy minket tanits,valójába talán "feleslegesnek" bizonyul! Iróm ezt azért,mert amit megtanitasz csak ugy Tudod kontrolálni,ha amit elkészitünk és megszeresztünk azt ide a topikba feltesszük várva a véleményedet,esetleges további instrukcióidat!
Ez igy kivitelezhetetlennek tünik sajnos,mert egyre több Álltalad "kiadott" gyakorló feladat,mint szerkesztett kép nem található meg csak a sürü pontok a kép helyén!
Azt gondolom,hogy ez miatt valahol "kárba vész" a közös cél,a munkánk,időnk stb!!!
*Én Tisztelem Melitta Moderátort*,mindent amit nem kis munkával belefektet ide a CH gördülékeny müködése érdekében,amit értünk Tesz!
Kérését és javaslatát megfogadván fordultam Hozzád tanulni többed magammal,de nem értem mégsem,hogy miért kaptunk javaslatot,ha az eredmény nem marad látható?
Az a véleményem egyéb iránt,mint mindenhol ha megtanulunk valamit csak kontrolálással tudhatjuk meg vajon jól e sajátitottuk el mind azt amit...!
Részemről köszönöm a segitségedet és a tanitásaidat továbbra is szeretném
folytatni amit elkezdtünk, s majd talán sikerül megtalálnunk azt a helyet és megoldást ahol megtudod nézni a munkánkat,az elvégzett feladatokat!

Köszönöm! Várom jelentkezésedet mikor folytatjuk a tanodát!

Szép Napot Kivánok! 

Szia!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 27)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Kedves KóborAngyal!
> 
> Mint anno jeleztem és felvettem Veled a kapcsolatot képszerkesztés ügyben *Melitta Moderátor* javaslatára, sajnálattal tapasztalom,hogy amit Te önzetlenül nem kis munkáddal online és skypon keresztül idődet,energiádat nem sajnálva arra forditasz,hogy minket tanits,valójába talán "feleslegesnek" bizonyul! Iróm ezt azért,mert amit megtanitasz csak ugy Tudod kontrolálni,ha amit elkészitünk és megszeresztünk azt ide a topikba feltesszük várva a véleményedet,esetleges további instrukcióidat!
> Ez igy kivitelezhetetlennek tünik sajnos,mert egyre több Álltalad "kiadott" gyakorló feladat,mint szerkesztett kép nem található meg csak a sürü pontok a kép helyén!
> ...


 
*Nekem van egy olyan érzésem, hogy a kép elhelyezési technikával van a gond....amit én csatolásként tettem fel az mind látszik, de Te nem csatoltad, hanem az albumodban ráklikk és másol és itt meg beilleszt módszert választhattad, ami miatt talán csak egy bizonyos ideig marad itt a kép, mert másra nem tudok gondolni... Szerintem írj egy privát levelet a Melittának, de az is lehet, hogy én is megkérdezem, hogy mi annak az oka, hogy egyes képek eltünnek a topikból, én nem vettem észre, hogy demo-k vagy egyéb csatolásom hiányozna....Később visszanézek, de még csak most jöttem meg a munkából...fújok egyet és vacsizok és jövök...beszélünk majd skypen is leszek....*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 27)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Nekem van egy olyan érzésem, hogy a kép elhelyezési technikával van a gond....amit én csatolásként tettem fel az mind látszik, de Te nem csatoltad, hanem az albumodban ráklikk és másol és itt meg beilleszt módszert választhattad, ami miatt talán csak egy bizonyos ideig marad itt a kép, mert másra nem tudok gondolni... Szerintem írj egy privát levelet a Melittának, de az is lehet, hogy én is megkérdezem, hogy mi annak az oka, hogy egyes képek eltünnek a topikból, én nem vettem észre, hogy demo-k vagy egyéb csatolásom hiányozna....Később visszanézek, de még csak most jöttem meg a munkából...fújok egyet és vacsizok és jövök...beszélünk majd skypen is leszek....*


 

Szia!
Köszi! Röviden csak annyit: én mindent ugy csinálok,teszek fek ahogy Te mondtad és ahogy most irtad!!! De több helyen és másoknál is látni hogy "üresség" van. Most akkor mindenki "rosszul" csinálja ugyan azt amit ez idáig? Mindegy,nem értem...

Kb: 3/4 8 körül leszek,de jelzem skypon!

További szép estét!

Szia.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 27)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Szia!
> Köszi! Röviden csak annyit: én mindent ugy csinálok,teszek fek ahogy Te mondtad és ahogy most irtad!!! De több helyen és másoknál is látni hogy "üresség" van. Most akkor mindenki "rosszul" csinálja ugyan azt amit ez idáig? Mindegy,nem értem...
> 
> Kb: 3/4 8 körül leszek,de jelzem skypon!
> ...


 
*Fülesmaci! Minden képet amit ide vagy bárhova akarsz kitenni azt a gépedről csatold a kis gemkapocs ikonra kattintva....hogy az csatolásban jelenjen meg....a profil oldalra meg az albumodból a linket illeszd be a kis hegyet ábrázoló ikonnál felugró ablakba, de a http:// töröld ki, mert ha kétszer szerepel akkor nem fog megjelenni...jövök én is nem sokára...*


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 28)

Kristályka!

Nekem nem photofiltre S-em van,hanem sima photofiltre..és én most próba képen ..letöröltem a képedről."vízjelet"! Bocsi.. Nem túl szép,de letöröltem.

Ezért kérdeztem,h mire is jó?

Üdv:Márkla



kristalyka írta:


> Szia, az lehet, hogy ellopja, de a képről nem tudja letörölni a vízjelet
> 
> p.s: a Photofiltre Studióban van egy ilyen lehetőség (erre én is csak most találtam rá) katt a kép-Copyright lásd a képen alul felül,


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

Markla írta:


> Kristályka!
> 
> Nekem nem photofiltre S-em van,hanem sima photofiltre..és én most próba képen ..letöröltem a képedről."vízjelet"! Bocsi.. Nem túl szép,de letöröltem.
> 
> ...


 
*Szia Márkla!*

*Én is tettem vízjelet a Kristályka képére...ha azt leszeded, akkor nagyon csúnya lesz, szinte használhatatlan.... a kristályka vízjelével az a baj, hogy rosszhelyre tette, mert azt akár körbe lehet vágni és kisebb lesz ugyan a kép de a vízjele nem fog látszani...*

*és csatoltam kristályka képét körbevágya....*


----------



## meoindil (2009 Április 28)

Markla írta:


> Kristályka!
> ...letöröltem a képedről."vízjelet"! Bocsi.. Nem túl szép,de letöröltem.
> 
> Ezért kérdeztem,h mire is jó?
> ...


Szia!

Épp erre. Ha nagyon igyekszel le tudod törölni, de nyoma marad. Egy jól elhelyezett vízjelet pedig _sokkal nehezebb _nyom nélkül kiszedned.

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## meoindil (2009 Április 28)

KóborAngyal írta:


> * én nem vettem észre, hogy demo-k vagy egyéb csatolásom hiányozna....*


Szia!

Van (volt) olyan link, amit kimoderáltak. Nem a te hozzászólásodban, hanem valami letöltésre mutató link lehetett.

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

meoindil írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Van (volt) olyan link, amit kimoderáltak. Nem a te hozzászólásodban, hanem valami letöltésre mutató link lehetett.
> 
> ...


 
*Úgygondolom, ha majd valakinek hiányzik valami akkor felveszi velem a kapcsolatot és ha tudok akkor segítek neki priviben, ha esetleg olyan link kell, ami itt nem bírja a nyomdafestéket....vagy az is lehet, hogy az az oldal megszünt, mert akkor a link is eltűnik....*


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 28)

Szia Kóbor Angyal!

Amit te tettél fel kristályka képére..háát..elég durván elcsúfítottad...már bocs!
Evvel a képet is elrontod.
Láttam én már olyan képeket amiket tényleg nem lehetett volna letörölni,és mikor megnyitottam(PF) még a rajzeszközök sem voltak használhatóak,mert mind szürke volt. Nahh..ezt nevezem én lopás védettnek..A baj az,h ezt se Kristályka se a te(Faststone)képszerkesztőd nem tudja produkálni.
Ha ilyet tudtok valahol elérhetőt ,akkor azt szívesen letesztelném!

Nem kötekedni akartam,csak törekedem az igazi megoldásra,ha már vízjelezünk..

Addig is..Üdv:Márkla


*KA>>Én is tettem vízjelet a Kristályka képére...*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

Markla írta:


> Szia Kóbor Angyal!
> 
> Amit te tettél fel kristályka képére..háát..elég durván elcsúfítottad...már bocs!
> Evvel a képet is elrontod.
> ...


 
*Na én meg már azt hittem, hogy előrukkolsz azzal a lehetőségről ami annyira "király" én tudom, hogy az enyém elcsúfitotta, de ha nem azt a logot teszem be akkor szebben is megoldható lett volna...na akkor azt kutasd fel amiről írtál, és hozd el légyszives nekünk is!*

*Ja és mellékesen jegyzem meg, nem is én kezdtem el a vízjeles témát....én csak azt osztottam meg amit én tudok...tőlem bárki viheti a képeket amit a neten talál tőlem...*


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 28)

Szia KóborAngyal!
No és persze szia Mindenki


Már kezdem szégyelni hogy közel 2 éve itt vagyok a CH.án és nemtudok képet szerkeszteni.
Nekem is segítenél?
Megjegyzem nagyon nehezen tanulok.
Várom válaszod.
Köszönöm​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

mézesmaci írta:


> Szia KóborAngyal!
> 
> No és persze szia Mindenki​
> 
> ...


 

*Szia MézesMaci! *

*Mindenkinek szívesen segítek aki megkeres ezzel az igényével...én sem vagyok profi, de amit tudok azt bárkivel szívesen megosztom. Láttam én a képeid nem hiszem, hogy szégyenkezned kellene.*

*Üdvözlettel, KóborAngyal*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 28)

Markla írta:


> Szia Kóbor Angyal!
> 
> *Amit te tettél fel kristályka képére..háát..elég durván elcsúfítottad...már bocs!*
> Evvel a képet is elrontod.
> ...


 
Szia! 


*"Amit te tettél fel kristályka képére..háát..elég durván elcsúfítottad...már bocs!"*

No ez azért igy "durva" kicsit...

Csak annyit: Szivessen látnám azt a képet amit Te csináltál vizmintával! Kritika helyett talán bekéne mutatni,mit hogy lehet csinálni,mert abból legalább más/mások is tanulhatnak éppen!

Szia!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> 
> *"Amit te tettél fel kristályka képére..háát..elég durván elcsúfítottad...már bocs!"*
> ...


 
*Megpróbáltam tökélestsíteni a vízjelezést...eddig jutottam...de nem adom fel*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

*vízjelezve...*

*ez vízjelezve van...ha nem figyelsz nem is veszed észre, de én tudom és látom is , hogy hol van benne a vízjel...hát akkor nézzük ki mit tud! Lehet hozni a programokat is hozzá, vagy csak a leírását...de én nem akarok itt vetélytársakat, én segíteni szeretnék mindenkinek...de ez a megnyílvánulás azért egy kis versenyre hívó volt számomra...*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 28)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *ez vízjelezve van...ha nem figyelsz nem is veszed észre, de én tudom és látom is , hogy hol van benne a vízjel...hát akkor nézzük ki mit tud! Lehet hozni a programokat is hozzá, vagy csak a leírását...de én nem akarok itt vetélytársakat, én segíteni szeretnék mindenkinek...de ez a megnyílvánulás azért egy kis versenyre hívó volt számomra...*


 
Szia!

Nagyon jó a kép! Tudod "öreg és vak vagyok",de kritizálni nem tudok,azt meg végképp nem amit ugy hivnak: *önzetlen segitség mindenkinek akit érdekel*....És mind ezt Tőlled kapjuk itt szerkesztés ügyben!
Klassz a vizmintával védett kép/falevélke....Én tudom hol van a jel...a "kritikus/kritikusok" találják meg,vagy mutassák meg hogy kell csinálni...

Ugyan már,milyen verseny lenne itt....Te már tettél le az "asztalra" mások kritizálása nélkül....

További Szép Estét!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Nagyon jó a kép! Tudod "öreg és vak vagyok",de kritizálni nem tudok,azt meg végképp nem amit ugy hivnak: *önzetlen segitség mindenkinek akit érdekel*....És mind ezt Tőlled kapjuk itt szerkesztés ügyben!
> Klassz a vizmintával védett kép/falevélke....Én tudom hol van a jel...a "kritikus/kritikusok" találják meg,vagy mutassák meg hogy kell csinálni...
> ...


 
Felteszem mégegyszer, mert nem látom...hátha ez már nem vész el...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 28)

*most egy asztali órát hoztam....*

*most egy asztali órát(program) exe fajl-t hoztam...., hogy "munka közben is mindig lássátok az idő mulását....így fog kinézni az asztalodon az óra, ha lefuttatod a kisprogitkissJó éjt!*


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 28)

>>


KóborAngyal írta:


> *Na én meg már azt hittem, hogy előrukkolsz azzal a lehetőségről ami annyira "király" én tudom, hogy az enyém elcsúfitotta, de ha nem azt a logot teszem be akkor szebben is megoldható lett volna...na akkor azt kutasd fel amiről írtál, és hozd el légyszives nekünk is!*



Úgy látom sikerűlt "KIVERNI A BIZTOSÍTÉKOT" vízjel ügyben,pedíg Isten lássa lelkem-nem ez volt a célom.Senkit nem akartam megbántani se megsérteni,főleg nem kritizálni.Szerettem volna egy kérdésemre választ kapni-ennyi az egész!
Ha tudnám melyik az a progi amiről beszéltem,már nem is lenne miről beszélni,már megosztottam volna veletek én is.Mivel Kristályka emlegette a vízjelet és kapott is utalást klféle photo makerekre,csak ezért szóltam,h nem éppen arra jó amire mi(..én..) szeretnénk.Ennyi történt szándékaim szerint.Ha arra vagytok kíváncsiak én miket csináltam vízjelezve-ám legyen.Én nem dugtam el,nem az volt a célom,h ne lássa senki.Ami miatt ráraktam,azt már elmondtam,de sajnos arra nem jó.Azért játszani lehet vele,én is ezt tettem.
U.I. Ha megtalálom az "igazit" berakom ide..ebben biztosak lehettek!

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 28)




----------



## Markla (2009 Április 28)

Bocsánat az elöbbiekért,így kellett volna feltenni..


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 29)

Ha jól láttam..


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 29)

Markla írta:


> Bocsánat az elöbbiekért,így kellett volna feltenni..


 *Hát az a helyzet, hogy nálad is legalább annyira látszik a vizjel mint az én képeimen...*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 29)

*Még mindig a vízjeles téma...*

*Még mindig a vízjeles téma...*

*A MS Office Word 2007-ben vannak ilyen lehetőségek...*



*mint pl:*
*Vízjelek és hátterek*
*Vízjel vagy háttér hozzáadása*
*Kép átalakítása vízjellé vagy háttérré*
*Vízjel hozzáadása csak a kiválasztott oldalakhoz*
*A vízjel vagy a háttér módosítása*
*Vízjel vagy háttér eltávolítása*
*na ennyit sikerült így hajnalban ez ügyben kinyomoznom...*


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Április 29)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 29)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *most egy asztali órát(program) exe fajl-t hoztam...., hogy "munka közben is mindig lássátok az idő mulását....így fog kinézni az asztalodon az óra, ha lefuttatod a kisprogitkissJó éjt!*


 

Szia! Szép Napot!

Ez nagyon jó! Én laikus egy kérdéssel :hogy tudom lekicsinyiteni a Tik-Takkot az asztalon,hogy ne teritse be a fél oldalt?

Csak futtattam,menteni is kell?

Szia! Köszi!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 29)

Nekem a FotoScape van letöltve.
De úgy ahogy van,csak addig jutottam el ,hogy hogyan kell kikeresni a képet,és hogyan tudok ráírni.
Pld egy nagyobb képbe kisebb képet kivágni és bele illeszteni no ezt nemtudom.Többek között.​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 29)




----------



## kristalyka (2009 Április 29)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *ez vízjelezve van...ha nem figyelsz nem is veszed észre, de én tudom és látom is , hogy hol van benne a vízjel...hát akkor nézzük ki mit tud! Lehet hozni a programokat is hozzá, vagy csak a leírását...de én nem akarok itt vetélytársakat, én segíteni szeretnék mindenkinek...de ez a megnyílvánulás azért egy kis versenyre hívó volt számomra...*



Elnézést, de azt hiszem én voltam aki érdeklődött, hogy hogyan lehet vízjelezni...
KóborAngyal csak nekem akart segíteni, én köszönöm neki.
Közben rájöttem, hogy a PFS-val hogyan kell, igaz nem tökéletes..

Kedves Angyal, ha bármikor ebben, esetleg találsz valamit szívesen veszem ha elküldöd priviben.

Köszönöm


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 29)

kristalyka írta:


> Elnézést, de azt hiszem én voltam aki érdeklődött, hogy hogyan lehet vízjelezni...
> KóborAngyal csak nekem akart segíteni, én köszönöm neki.
> Közben rájöttem, hogy a PFS-val hogyan kell, igaz nem tökéletes..
> 
> ...


 

*Tudjátok a vízjelezésnek nem az a lényege, hogy ne látszódjon, hanem az, hogy egy féltett képet ne tudjanak módosítani...és én ma nagyon belemélyedtem ennek a témának a kutatásába..., de attól jobbat nem találtam, azon amit én fel tettem az átláthatóságon lehet még állítani...ha a videóméretet összetudom zsugorítani akkor felteszem a témával kapcsolatos filmet...addig meg meg kell elégenetek azzal amit eddig megosztottam veletek.*


----------



## Markla (2009 Április 29)

Tudod,pont az a bajom vele,h lehet modósítani...
De mint ígértem,ha találok ennek megfelelőt ,felteszem.


Üdv:Márkla

KA>>


KóborAngyal írta:


> *Tudjátok a vízjelezésnek nem az a lényege, hogy ne látszódjon, hanem az, hogy egy féltett képet ne tudjanak módosítani...és én ma nagyon belemélyedtem ennek a témának a kutatásába..., de attól jobbat nem találtam, azon amit én fel tettem az átláthatóságon lehet még állítani...ha a videóméretet összetudom zsugorítani akkor felteszem a témával kapcsolatos filmet...addig meg meg kell elégenetek azzal amit eddig megosztottam veletek.*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 30)

Sziasztok szép estét kívánok Mindenkinek!

Angyalka és Mindenki szeretném megosztani Veletek az új szerkesztésemet.

Tudom hogy nem egy csúcs alkotás, de nekem ez már nagy örömöt okoz.

Remélem Nektek is tetszeni fog.

 Minden egyes műveletnél újabb és újabb dolgot tanulok és egyre több lehetőségeket fedezek fel a szerkesztő programokban.​


​


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 5)

Sziasztok!

Mi történt? Már napok óta nincs itt senki,pedíg nekem lenne kérdésem KóborAngyalhoz,vagy vlkihez,aki ért a PFS.hez
Remélem nem vagytok betegek?

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 5)

Markla írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Mi történt? Már napok óta nincs itt senki,pedíg nekem lenne kérdésem KóborAngyalhoz,vagy vlkihez,aki ért a PFS.hez
> Remélem nem vagytok betegek?
> ...


 
*Szia Markla! , én mindig itt vagyok , ha írsz látnifogom...eddig nem volt kérdés, és túl sok hozzászólás sem...a PhotoFilter Studió érdekel, hallgatlak...írj pivátot, vagy kérdezz itt*


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 5)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Szia Markla! , én mindig itt vagyok , ha írsz látnifogom...eddig nem volt kérdés, és túl sok hozzászólás sem...a PhotoFilter Studió érdekel, hallgatlak...írj pivátot, vagy kérdezz itt*


 Szia KóborAngyal!

Akkor itt,mert hátha más is járt így.Szóval,mikor egy képet szeretnék beilleszteni a kiválasztott háttérre,akkor ugye álltalában keretezi egy szaggatott vonal,ami jó esetben mozog.Nahh,az nekem nem mozog és ebből adódóan nem lehet a képet vagy szöveget arrébb vinni.Ill ez így nem helyes,mert az első képet lehet vinni,de ha már 2.-nak teszek be vlmit,vagy képet vagy szöveget,azt már nem engedi.Hozzá teszem,h a sima PF-el semmi baj.

Nekem magyar változat van ..lehet ez a baj!??

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 7)

Markla írta:


> Szia KóborAngyal!
> 
> Akkor itt,mert hátha más is járt így.Szóval,mikor egy képet szeretnék beilleszteni a kiválasztott háttérre,akkor ugye álltalában keretezi egy szaggatott vonal,ami jó esetben mozog.Nahh,az nekem nem mozog és ebből adódóan nem lehet a képet vagy szöveget arrébb vinni.Ill ez így nem helyes,mert az első képet lehet vinni,de ha már 2.-nak teszek be vlmit,vagy képet vagy szöveget,azt már nem engedi.Hozzá teszem,h a sima PF-el semmi baj.
> 
> ...


 

*Nem a magyarosítással van a gond, szerintem a bővítmény nem támogatott ezért a réteget nem tudja kezelni...én erre tudok gondolni, de majd este ha haza megyek utána nézek ennek a dolognak.*


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Nem a magyarosítással van a gond, szerintem a bővítmény nem támogatott ezért a réteget nem tudja kezelni...én erre tudok gondolni, de majd este ha haza megyek utána nézek ennek a dolognak.*



Köszönöm előre is

üdv:Márkla


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 7)

Markla írta:


> Köszönöm előre is
> 
> üdv:Márkla


 

*Markla! *

*Sajnos nem tudom kideríteni mi lehet a gond a programoddal, sajnos az enyémet nem tudom feltenni ide, mert 31 MB méretű...majd megpróbálom egy külsőtárolóra feltenni, ha sikerül hozom a linket és akkor azt tölsd le, nekem működik és magyar*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 7)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Szia Markla! , én mindig itt vagyok , ha írsz látnifogom...eddig nem volt kérdés, és túl sok hozzászólás sem...a PhotoFilter Studió érdekel, hallgatlak...írj pivátot, vagy kérdezz itt*


Olyan jó lett volna olvasnom a véleményed a képről, olyan nagy lelkesedéssel csináltam és alig vártam hogy megmutathassam Neked/Nektek is és talán egy kis biztatást is kapok, hogy lesz ez még jobb is.


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Olyan jó lett volna olvasnom a véleményed a képről, olyan nagy lelkesedéssel csináltam és alig vártam hogy megmutathassam Neked/Nektek is és talán egy kis biztatást is kapok, hogy lesz ez még jobb is.


Szia Barbi!

Szegény..senki nem válaszol neked Ha az én véleményemmel megelégszel,akkor nagyon ügyes vagy..csak így tovább..
Tudod az a mondás járja,h "gyakorlás a tudás atyja"...vagy vlmi ilyesmi...
Ez még rám is vonatkozik..asszem....

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)

Kedves KóborAngyal!

Asszem rájöttem mi a baj.... mint fenntebb írtam Barbinak,van mit gyakorolni nekem is Azért ha feltudod tenni a te verziódat,akkor megpróbálom avval is...

Addig is..Üdv:Márkla


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Május 8)

Ez a Photo Filtre.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 8)

Markla írta:


> Szia Barbi!
> 
> Szegény..senki nem válaszol neked Ha az én véleményemmel megelégszel,akkor nagyon ügyes vagy..csak így tovább..
> Tudod az a mondás járja,h "gyakorlás a tudás atyja"...vagy vlmi ilyesmi...
> ...


Szia Kedves Markla!

Köszönöm nagyon kedves vagy, igazán jól esik hogy észrevettél és a biztatásod is.

Láttam a virágosba raktál be egy csoda szép alkotásodat, nagyon ügyes vagy.

Gratulálok, csak így tovább

Ez a legutóbbi "alkotásom". ​






​


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 9)

Ez a legutóbbi "alkotásom".



Nahh látod? Ezt meg én nem tudom

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 9)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia Kedves Markla!​
> 
> Köszönöm nagyon kedves vagy, igazán jól esik hogy észrevettél és a biztatásod is.​
> Láttam a virágosba raktál be egy csoda szép alkotásodat, nagyon ügyes vagy.​
> ...


 

*Szia Barbi!*

*Gratulálok!*

*Nem értem mi a gond, ilyen képek után, vagy csak a vállveregetés hiányzott? Nagyon ügyes vagy.*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 10)

*Szép estét kívánok Mindenkinek!
Ez a legújabb általam készített grafika!*:ugras:





​


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Május 11)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Szép estét kívánok Mindenkinek!
> Ez a legújabb általam készített grafika!*:ugras:
> 
> 
> ...












kiss​ 

*Este ha hazaértem,folytatjuk! *​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 11)

sirkan49 írta:


> ​
> 
> kiss​
> [/center]
> ...


 

*Szia, ez nagyon szép, itt már segítségre nekem lesz szükségem...én nem tudok ilyet...*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 11)

​


----------



## elke (2009 Május 11)

De ügyesek vagytok megáll az eszem....mozgókat is tudtok már....nagyon szuper kiss


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Csörcsi (2009 Május 11)

*képszerkesztés?*

sziasztok, én 56 éves nagymama vagyok az unokámtol nagyon sok jót megtanultam az internettel kopcsolatos minden jót, de a képszerkesztőt nem vagyok képes megtanulni, mit csináljak segítséget elöre is köszönöm.Üdv:Erzsi


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 11)

Akkor most következik a barkóba....hogy csináltad Barbika!??

Kérem megosztani velem is....

Üdv:Márkla


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 11)

Csörcsi írta:


> sziasztok, én 56 éves nagymama vagyok az unokámtol nagyon sok jót megtanultam az internettel kopcsolatos minden jót, de a képszerkesztőt nem vagyok képes megtanulni, mit csináljak segítséget elöre is köszönöm.Üdv:Erzsi


Szia!

Szerintem KóborAngyal segít,de ha visszanézel itt,akkor találsz linkeket,amik képszerkesztőkre mutatnak. Aztán már csak gyakorolni...gyakorolni....gyakorolni....


Üdv:Márkla


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Május 11)

Csörcsi írta:


> sziasztok, én 56 éves nagymama vagyok az unokámtol nagyon sok jót megtanultam az internettel kopcsolatos minden jót, de a képszerkesztőt nem vagyok képes megtanulni, mit csináljak segítséget elöre is köszönöm.Üdv:Erzsi










​​ *A programok a neten megtalálhatók:

Photofiltre,gimp,stb..

Fhotoshop CS2,stb
*​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 12)

sirkan49 írta:


> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Sziasztok, ne csak kész terméket hozzatok adjatok hozzá magyarázatokat, linkeket, hogy mit hogyan kell csinálni, hol lehet megtaláni...Tehát Barbi, Shirkan...várjuk az oktató anyagot!*


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Május 13)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Sziasztok, ne csak kész terméket hozzatok adjatok hozzá magyarázatokat, linkeket, hogy mit hogyan kell csinálni, hol lehet megtaláni...Tehát Barbi, Shirkan...várjuk az oktató anyagot!*




http://thor.hu/?download_view85_21322_Photoshop_CS2_(magyar)

http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=WZ11

http://ingyenletoltesek.com/adobe-photoshop-cs3

http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=LY9

http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/the-gimp-v2-66-magyar--GC5.html
http://www.eszbonto.hu/letoltes/let...=9&PHPSESSID=02019807dd749c44b0474c833ebaacd8


A fenti linkek,mind rajz,és képszerkesztő progik. Válaszd ki a Neked megfelelőt,de lehet,hogy már rajzoltál is valamelyikkel.


A legutolsónál meg több tucatból válogathatsz kedved szerint.

Én felváltva alkotok velük!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 13)

sirkan49 írta:


> http://thor.hu/?download_view85_21322_Photoshop_CS2_(magyar)
> 
> http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=WZ11
> 
> ...


 
*Köszönöm a linkeket, de valami infó,hogy Te melyikkel csinálod és azt hogyan kell...ird le! készíts egy ismertető oktató anyagot!*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 13)

sirkan49 írta:


> http://thor.hu/?download_view85_21322_Photoshop_CS2_(magyar)
> 
> http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=WZ11
> 
> ...


 

*Sirkan, ha végig nézted a topikot láthattad, hogy sok szerkeztő linkjét én is betettem...itt a használatának a leírása ami segítséget jelent! Ezt légyszives, ha kérhetem...*


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Május 13)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Köszönöm a linkeket, de valami infó,hogy Te melyikkel csinálod és azt hogyan kell...ird le! készíts egy ismertető oktató anyagot!*





KóborAngyal írta:


> *Sirkan, ha végig nézted a topikot láthattad, hogy sok szerkeztő linkjét én is betettem...itt a használatának a leírása ami segítséget jelent! Ezt légyszives, ha kérhetem...*



Bevallom becsülettel:nem születtem tanítónak. De gondolom aki ilyen progik használatára adja a fejét,az ért is hozzá. 

Egyébként a legtöbb képszerkesztő használatához van ismertető. A CS2-nek,3-nak,4-nek is oldalakon keresztül, "szájbarágósan" van ismertetője. És a GIMP-nek is. Csak rá kell keresni a neten,és már lehet is megtanulni azt a részt,amit éppen nem értünk.


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Május 17)

​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 17)

sirkan49 írta:


> ​


 

*Köszönöm Drága Sirkán!*


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 18)

Drága Angyalka!

Szeretnélek megkérni segíts nekem légyszi' abban , hogy albumba szeretnék feltenni képeket, sajátba is, és megkértek rá, hogy a Lyza albumába két képet feltegyek, sajnos "tudatlan" vagyok ebben 'is', ha tudnál nekem segíteni nagyon megköszönném!
Köszönöm segítségedet előre is!

Mester Mari


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 25)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Gratulálok!*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 25)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Gratulálok!*


O ez megtiszteltetés számomra.
Igazán köszönöm a dicséreted!kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 26)

​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Május 28)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> ​


 
*Istmét gratulálok!*


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Június 4)

Sorry lehet kodobalas lesz nekem vege mert ahogy en ezt topicot elnezem itt minden mindenrol szol csak arrol nem mit, hogyan. A progikat velemenyem szerint felesleges felvonultatni,mert ezert talaltak ki a keresoket, googl, vagy ask es a tobbi. Oda be irjak mit keresunk es ki adja. Az mar nem mindig van hogy magyar nyelvu, de attol meg lehet jo es ez szokott gondot okozni. Inkabb ebbe kellenne segitni mar akinek kell mi,mire valo ezzel mindenki tobbre megy mint a belinkelesekkel progikrol.


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Június 4)

Meg annyit hozza, hogy sok ertelme nincs is mar ennek topicnak, innen ki tiltottak a kepeslapokat, kepiras stb. kategoriat. De a sok szep ossze gyujtottbol lehet szep slideshow-t csinalni es ki rakni a topicocba. Ezzel nem enyemet topicot akarok nepszerusitni mert tudomasul vettem hogy "a sajat hazam forumaba" fekete barany en vagyok. Akarhova, mindenkinek, csak nekem nem...


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Június 4)

durcy_galex írta:


> Sorry lehet kodobalas lesz nekem vege mert ahogy en ezt topicot elnezem itt minden mindenrol szol csak arrol nem mit, hogyan. A progikat velemenyem szerint felesleges felvonultatni,mert ezert talaltak ki a keresoket, googl, vagy ask es a tobbi. Oda be irjak mit keresunk es ki adja. Az mar nem mindig van hogy magyar nyelvu, de attol meg lehet jo es ez szokott gondot okozni. Inkabb ebbe kellenne segitni mar akinek kell mi,mire valo ezzel mindenki tobbre megy mint a belinkelesekkel progikrol.



Részemről semmi "kődobálás". 

Ha Neked van türelmed és időd elmagyarázni,hogy melyik progiban mit és hogyan kell csinálni,gondolom mások szívesen vennék.Szerintem képekkel is lehet illusztrálni,csak legyenek kicsik.



durcy_galex írta:


> Meg annyit hozza, hogy sok ertelme nincs is mar ennek topicnak, innen ki tiltottak a kepeslapokat, kepiras stb. kategoriat. De a sok szep ossze gyujtottbol lehet szep slideshow-t csinalni es ki rakni a topicocba. Ezzel nem enyemet topicot akarok nepszerusitni mert tudomasul vettem hogy "a sajat hazam forumaba" fekete barany en vagyok. Akarhova, mindenkinek, csak nekem nem...



Gyere ide,és segíts itt,gondolom aki nyitotta nem haragszik meg érte. És ha nem titok,mond el,milyen progival alkotsz Te a gépeden?

Küldöm Neked szeretettel:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 13)

​


----------



## Extike (2009 Június 13)

*Glitteres ékezetes betűkkel felirat*

Glitteres ékezetes betűkkel felirat : http://www.smiliz.fr/glitters.php


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Június 14)

*Radványának*

Keretezés a PHOTOSCAPE progival

Megnyitod a tetszés szerinti képet,a program szerkesztőjében.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 15)

Extike írta:


> Glitteres ékezetes betűkkel felirat : http://www.smiliz.fr/glitters.php


*Nagyon jó,de nekem sajnos sehogy sem sikeredik.*


----------



## Extike (2009 Június 15)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Nagyon jó,de nekem sajnos sehogy sem sikeredik.*



<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> A fehér részben a GLITTERS-t írd át.
Alul pedig válaszd ki milyen színűre szeretnéd.
Ezután katt Créer l´image définitive.<o></o>
Taille = a betűk nagysága<o></o>
A mostani aláírás 30-as betűvel van.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 17)

Extike írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> A fehér részben a GLITTERS-t írd át.
> Alul pedig válaszd ki milyen színűre szeretnéd.
> Ezután katt Créer l´image définitive.<o></o>
> Taille = a betűk nagysága<o></o>
> A mostani aláírás 30-as betűvel van.


*Szia Exike!
Köszönömkiss a segítséged és úgy tűnik sikerült is, de jó.
*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 18)

​


----------



## carly (2009 Június 22)

Ez is egy jó képszerkesztő:http://pixenate.com/
Sok sikert!


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Június 24)

carly írta:


> Ez is egy jó képszerkesztő:http://pixenate.com/
> Sok sikert!


 
köszönöm!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 26)

carly írta:


> Ez is egy jó képszerkesztő:http://pixenate.com/
> Sok sikert!


Kedves carly!
KÖSZÖNJÜK!!
Köszönöm én is mindenki nevében


----------



## carly (2009 Június 28)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Kedves carly!
> KÖSZÖNJÜK!!
> Köszönöm én is mindenki nevében


 
Nagyon szivesen kedves Barbara és Kóbor Angyal!
Örülök,ha hasznát tudjátok venni!


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Június 29)

*Gif amimator freeware: Beneton Movie GIF* 

A Benetton Movie GIF ingyenes gif animátor, amivel mozgó, vibráló képeket tudunk létrehozni. Alkalmas tehát reklám, banner vagy valamilyen figyelemfelhívó kép készítésére.






Készítsd el valamilyen kép vagy rajz programmal az egyforma méretű képeket, majd a programban a képes menüsorban a 10-ik gombbal (+ és egy képecske) hozzá lehet adni az aktuális fájlhoz.

Miután egyenként hozzáadogattad a képeket, jelöld ki mind, majd a kép felett be lehet állítani a gyorsaságot - pl. 80. Ezután már csak a mentés gombra kell kattintani és kész is.

*pl ilyen lesz a kép:*






*Video Avatar , az animált-GIF készítő*






ilyen képeket tudsz vele készíteni,ezeket én csináltam kivéve a tengereset,tehát nem kell hozzá túl nagy tehetség.



























*Kép a képben mozgo avatar készitése photoshopban*









itt bemutatja az emberke ,hogy lehet ilyen képet készíteni.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sak2aS7_8dY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sak2aS7_8dY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

sok sikert.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Július 4)

luflée19 írta:


> *Gif amimator freeware: Beneton Movie GIF*
> 
> A Benetton Movie GIF ingyenes gif animátor, amivel mozgó, vibráló képeket tudunk létrehozni. Alkalmas tehát reklám, banner vagy valamilyen figyelemfelhívó kép készítésére.
> 
> ...


 
Köszönöm!


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Július 4)

Szívesen,örülök ha bárkinek is tudtam segíteni.
Neked meg +(köszönet),hogy nyitottál egy ilyen topikot KóborAngyal.


----------



## Canela19 (2009 Július 17)

Sziasztok! Ilyen oldal video-ban nincs? Vagy szükségem lenne valakire aki ért videó fájlokhoz,,,
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Július 20)

Canela19 írta:


> Sziasztok! Ilyen oldal video-ban nincs? Vagy szükségem lenne valakire aki ért videó fájlokhoz,,,
> Nagyon szépen köszönöm!



Pontosítanál,hogy mi az amire szükséged lenne,ha lehet minél részletesebben.


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Július 22)

SimplyCapture

Egyszerűen használható képlopó szoftver, 
mellyel a teljes képernyőt, vagy az éppen aktív ablakot, vagy a kijelölt terület tartalmát lophatjuk ki.
freeware-ingyenes


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Július 23)

luflée19 írta:


> SimplyCapture
> 
> Egyszerűen használható képlopó szoftver,
> mellyel a teljes képernyőt, vagy az éppen aktív ablakot, vagy a kijelölt terület tartalmát lophatjuk ki.
> freeware-ingyenes


 

A legegyszerűbben képet a *print screen* billentyűvel tudsz , amit szeretnél, akkor klikk a billentyűre és a képszerkesztődbe beilleszted...és meg van a képed...


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Köszi ezt nem tudtam,kipróbáltam és sikerült


----------



## luflée19 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Nemtudod véletlen ,hogy lehet ilyet készíteni ?







Találtam leírást,de onnan értelmezhetetlen számomra ,hogy *és készíts rá valami ceruza alakzatot.*

A leírás,amit találtam :

Ehhez először is el kell érnünk hogy a kép rajzoltnak tűnjön.
1.Nyisd meg a képet (file/open*fájl/új)





2.Duplázd meg (ctrl+j)
3.Az új rétegen:Image > Adjust > Desaturate /Kép>Korrekciók>színtlenítés
4.Most ezt a fekete*fehér képed duplázd meg.(ctrl+j)
5.Ctrl+i az új rétegen ( Image > Adjust > Invert*kép>korrekciók>negatív)
6.Állítsd át :Color Dodge*Színfakítás(előfordulhat hogy most nem sok látszik a képedből)





7.Filter > Blur > Gaussian Blur*Szűrő>életlenítés>gauss életlenítés.
Állítsd be attól függően mennyire akarod rajzoltá tenni.






8.A legfelső rétegre klikk ctrl+e . ha színes képet szeretnél állítsd át "fényerőre" Luminosity ezt a réteget: 










9.ezt még variálhatod pl.zajjal ,ha kész,ezt is egyesítsd az alsó réteggel(ctrl+e)

Most jöhet az animáció:
(én a fekete-fehér képet fogom használni)
ecsetre(brush)ami valamilyen ceruzát vagy tollat ábrázol.
Ezt sok helyről le tudod tölteni (office brush).de ha mégsem találnál, 



egyedi alakzat eszközben is van.)

1.Szóval itt a kész képed.nyiss új réteget



(create a new laye)és készíts rá valami ceruza alakzatot

2.Rakd oda ceruzát a képen ahol majd be akarod fejezni a rajzot (rajzvászon méretét állítsd nagyobbra hogy elférjen a ceruza.:





3.Duplázd az alsó réteged (háttér)ctrl+j

4.Színpalettán fehér legyen és ecsettel fess egy picit bele a képbe.(onnan kezd ahol a ceruzád van)

5.Duplázd meg a ceruza réteged,és valamelyiket (most még mindegy melyiket választod)cseréld meg a most befestett rétegeddel:





most még ezt az ecsetet egyesítheted is a legalsó rétegeddel(ctrl+e) és ezzel már nem is kell foglalkoznod.

6.A megmaradt ceruzád tedd a kifestett rész szélére.aztán duplázd mindkettőt:és cseréld fel újra






és megint egyesítsd az alatta lévő réteggel(réteg1másolata+háttér másolata/ctrl+e)

7.És az az egész animáció lényege.

Klikk a a legújabb kép rétegre(hátér másolata2) és megint fess bele egy kicsit.

aztán klikk a ceruzára és megint rakd valahova a kifestett részed szélére.

8.és kezdődik előről. duplázod mindkét réteget.megcseréled,egyesíted...

amíg az egész képet be nem festetted.(hát remélem érthető megcsinálni sokkal könnyebb mint leírni)

9.én 22 réteg másolattal a feléig jutottam most.(elég hosszadalmas)






ha van türelmed hozzá,megcsinálhatod utána színessel.(minha beszíneznéd a képet)

10.ablak/animáció*windows/animation

képkockák készítése rétegekből(pici nyíl az animációs panel jobb felső sarkában)

Képkockák megfordítása.

a késleltetési időt (0.min) állítsd 2 -re.

animáció optimizálása.(kis nyílnál )

fájl/mentés webre.


----------



## picurka26 (2009 Augusztus 21)

*Fotoszerkesztésben segitség*



KóborAngyal írta:


> *Ezt a topikot abból az apropóból hoztam létre, mert többen megkerestek a képszerkesztéssel kapcsolatban, mivel itt a CanadaHun-n nagyon sok szebbnél szebb képeket láttak felíratozva megszerkesztve, átalakítva...*
> *és bizony senki nem tanulja az anyukája hasában....hát legyünk a segítségükre....*
> 
> *Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segítségét!*


 
Kóbor Angyal!
Te egy tündér vagy! Nagyon sokat segitettél, amit nem is lehet megköszönni, annyira örülök neki!!!!


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok esetleg valaki tudna segíteni XARA 3D 6.0 programot keresem (nem triál) köszönöm


----------



## jotzo (2009 Szeptember 3)

Találtam:
http://rapidshare.com/files/10039707/Xara_3D_v6.00.rar


----------



## kristalyka (2009 Szeptember 4)

jotzo írta:


> Találtam:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/10039707/Xara_3D_v6.00.rar



*oh, köszönöm, de itt lettem tele virusokkal*


----------



## bandi760411 (2009 Szeptember 5)

hogy kell olyan képet szerkeszteni a mi az eredeti fényképet ceruzarajz szerü képpé varázsolja?


----------



## takacsaranka (2009 Szeptember 5)

bandi760411 írta:


> hogy kell olyan képet szerkeszteni a mi az eredeti fényképet ceruzarajz szerü képpé varázsolja?



Ilyesmire gondoltál?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 5)

bandi760411 írta:


> hogy kell olyan képet szerkeszteni a mi az eredeti fényképet ceruzarajz szerü képpé varázsolja?


Ezt pl.: a *FhotoScape v 3,4 * szerkesztőprogrammal készítettem.


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 7)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Ezt pl.: a *FhotoScape v 3,4 * szerkesztőprogrammal készítettem.



Ügyi vagy!kiss


----------



## mbujaki (2009 Szeptember 18)

Kedves TiMindnyájan!

Áruljátok el nekem azt(at), hogy(an) lehet(séges) Photoshopban úgy beállítani a radír eszközt, hogy csak egy adott színt töröljön ki. Légyszi

mbujaki


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 19)

*PhotoImpact 12 - vel készítettem.
*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 23)

*banner*

Többféle Canadahun.com-os banner


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 December 10)

*PhotoFiltre Studio X Szerkesztővel*

<qtlend></qtlend>


<qtlbar id="qtlbar" dir="ltr" style="padding: 0pt; display: inline; text-align: left; line-height: 100%; background-color: rgb(236, 236, 236); -moz-border-radius-topleft: 3px; -moz-border-radius-topright: 3px; -moz-border-radius-bottomright: 3px; -moz-border-radius-bottomleft: 3px; cursor: pointer; z-index: 999; left: 411px; top: 43px;">









<iframe id="qtlframe" src="" style="border: 1px solid rgb(236, 236, 236); display: none; background-color: white;"></iframe></qtlbar>


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon ügyesek vagytok!!! Olvasgatom az írásaitokat és remélem egyszer majd én is ilyen szép dolgokat fogok ide feltenni. Jó ötlet volt ezt a topicot megnyitni!! Gratula érte!!

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok!

Örülök, hogy ide találtam! Szeretnék mutatni Nektek egy kollázst. Ch-n lévő logókból készítettem, mert nagyon tetszettek. Ezért elnézést, hogy úgymond kölcsönvettem őket.


Üdv: Melinda


----------



## vakondok (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni a Corel Paint Shop Pro X programhoz
Sajnos nem magyar nyelvű így nem is igazán értem hogy is kell vele dolgozni.Nagyon fontos lenne örülnék ha valaki tudna használható információt adni a kezeléséhez.

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 31)

*Vakondok!*

Szia Vakondok!

Sajnos nem ismerem az adott programot, de azt találtam róla, hogy angol nyelvű nem lehet magyarra átállítani. Hátha lesz valaki aki többet tud segíteni majd.

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 31)

**

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 December 31)

​
​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 December 31)

linduem21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Örülök, hogy ide találtam! Szeretnék mutatni Nektek egy kollázst. Ch-n lévő logókból készítettem, mert nagyon tetszettek. Ezért elnézést, hogy úgymond kölcsönvettem őket.
> 
> ...


Szia linduem!
Ügyes vagy gratulálok, csak így tovább és alkoss szépeket.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 1)

**

Az hogy lehet, hogy csak csatolva tudok képet beilleszteni?


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 1)

**

Kedves tőled Barbara!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Január 1)

linduem21 írta:


> Az hogy lehet, hogy csak csatolva tudok képet beilleszteni?


Másol és beillesztéssel is lehet ide tenni képeket.
Vagy a ctrl-c ctrl-v alkalmazásával is hozhatsz ide képeket.
A saját gépről meg képszerkesztőbe viszed és onnan húzod le és illeszted be ide.
 


linduem21 írta:


> Kedves tőled Barbara!


kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Január 1)




----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 1)

Szia Barbi!
Köszönöm a gyors válaszod, de sajnos nem jön össze hiába próbálom. Rákattintok az adott képre jobb gombbal másol majd a beillesztést már nem engedi meg. 
Vagy a másik rákattintok jobb gombbal közben nyomom a ctrl+c és húzom át az üzenetekhez, majd nyomom még jobb gombbal és a ctrl+v gombot nyomom már akkor sem illeszti be, sőt inkább az adott mappába csinál rengeteg másolatot. Ugyan ez a helyzet, ha a bal egeret nyomom, mármint a gombját.  Lehet, hogy én vagyok ilyen szerencsétlen csak.

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Január 1)

linduem21 írta:


> Szia Barbi!
> Köszönöm a gyors válaszod, de sajnos nem jön össze hiába próbálom. Rákattintok az adott képre jobb gombbal másol majd a beillesztést már nem engedi meg.
> Vagy a másik rákattintok jobb gombbal közben nyomom a ctrl+c és húzom át az üzenetekhez, majd nyomom még jobb gombbal és a ctrl+v gombot nyomom már akkor sem illeszti be, sőt inkább az adott mappába csinál rengeteg másolatot. Ugyan ez a helyzet, ha a bal egeret nyomom, mármint a gombját.  Lehet, hogy én vagyok ilyen szerencsétlen csak.
> 
> Üdv: Melin


Szia linduem!
Pl ha találsz egy képet a neten és el akarod menteni akkor vagy a saját mappádba tallózd be, vagy jobb egérgomb végig lenyomva bekékíted a képet és megnyomod a ctrl-c gombot (megjegyez), majd mész arra az oldalra ahová be szeretnéd tenni és katt a fórumba és lenyomod most már a ctrl-v gombot és már is ott lesz a kép a fórumon (megjelenít).
De a saját gépedről ha mentetted a képet akkor a képfeltöltőbe tallózd be, ha ott kész a ctrl technikát kell alkalmaznod.
http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/


----------



## Rozina (2010 Január 2)

Én is köszönöm a segítséget, internetről már megy, de a sajátgépemről még nem.  Nem tudom mit rontok el... megnyitom a képet a képszerkesztővel, aztán már nem is tudom bejelölni...de próbálkozom.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 2)

**

Szia Rozina!

Ha rájöttél megoszthatnád itt velünk is, hogy hogyan csináltad. Habár itt inkább csak a saját nevemben beszélhetek.




Üdv: Melinda


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Január 2)

Rozina írta:


> Én is köszönöm a segítséget, internetről már megy, de a sajátgépemről még nem.  Nem tudom mit rontok el... megnyitom a képet a képszerkesztővel, aztán már nem is tudom bejelölni...de próbálkozom.


Rosszul írtam bocsika képfeltöltőre gondoltam és mást (szerkesztőt)írtam.
http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/ 
Tehát a saját gépedről tallózd be a képfeltöltőbe és onnan ctrl technikát alkalmazva tudod a képeidet elhelyezni a fórumokon.

Ha csatolni akarsz képet akkor a *gémkapocsra* kell kattintani *(csatolások)*,
majd a *tallózásra* ha megtaláltad a képet a saját gépeden akkor katt rá és utána a* feltöltésre* ha megjelent, hogy feltöltödött akkor alul a *rendben *gombra kell kattintani és már kész is. A képet az írásodnál nem látod de az azért ott van, csak katt a *Válasz Elküldése*-re<qtlend></qtlend> és már is látható lesz a kép is.


----------



## Rozina (2010 Január 2)

Barbara köszönöm, így már értem. kiss




ez internetről,





ez meg a gépemről.


----------



## Rozina (2010 Január 2)

linduem21 írta:


> Szia Rozina!
> 
> Ha rájöttél megoszthatnád itt velünk is, hogy hogyan csináltad. Habár itt inkább csak a saját nevemben beszélhetek.
> 
> ...


Ugyanazt tudom mondani, amit Barbara leírt.



​


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 3)

**

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 3)

**

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy olyan kérdésem, hogy raktam fel ebbe a fórumba is mozgó képet és nem találom. Miért törlődik ki?

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## istvanne.nagy (2010 Január 6)

Sziasztok!!A imikimi.com is egy szuper kép szerkesztő.Regisztrálni kell és már lehet szerkeszteni.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Január 7)

Válasz erre: (#199) 


Szia!
Igen ismerem az imikimit, ugyan még nem csináltam vele képet, de itt a fórum első oldalán is már felrakta valaki és akkor láttam.
Szép képeket készítettél ügyes vagy.


----------



## Timi692 (2010 Február 9)

én képszerkesztésre a Photo Filtre Stúdiót használom. Nagyon jó!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Február 9)

Timi692 írta:


> én képszerkesztésre a Photo Filtre Stúdiót használom. Nagyon jó!!!!!!!!!


Igen valóban nagyon jó ez a program én is ezt használom.
Ha van kedved akkor oszd meg itt velünk egyik alkotásodat.


Timi692 írta:


> és a PhotoScape is tök jó, teljesen bezsongtam a képkeretezésbe


Ezt a progit is szoktam használni és én is bezsongtam a képszerkesztésbe. Imádok alkotni ezekkel a programokkal.


----------



## Candy81 (2010 Február 12)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot láttam ezen az oldalon.
Nagy szükségem lenne a PhotoFiltre Studio-ra, de nem találtam.
Kérlek, ha tudtok, segítsetek!!!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## vakondok (2010 Február 13)

Candy81 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot láttam ezen az oldalon.
> Nagy szükségem lenne a PhotoFiltre Studio-ra, de nem találtam.
> ...


 
Szia 

Ezen az oldalon ladyj.extra.hu megtalálod és sok más egyéb segítséget is.

Jó képszerkesztést!


----------



## Candy81 (2010 Február 18)

Köszönöm a választ Vakondok!


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Néhány kép az édesanyám szerkeztette.


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

nagy891229 írta:


> Néhány kép az édesanyám szerkeztette.


 Még van sok!


----------



## canon (2010 Május 9)

*Képkeretek-gyerekeknek*

Néhány alkalomhoz illő képkeret (saját alkotások, nagyon szeretem őket készíteni).


----------



## canon (2010 Május 9)

vakondok írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni a Corel Paint Shop Pro X programhoz
> Sajnos nem magyar nyelvű így nem is igazán értem hogy is kell vele dolgozni.Nagyon fontos lenne örülnék ha valaki tudna használható információt adni a kezeléséhez.
> ...



PSP10 programhoz találhatsz segítséget itt http://tutorialok.lapunk.hu (leírásokkal) vagy http://kepvarazs.lapunk.hu (bár ez PSP8, de majdnem ugyanaz, képes segítséggel)


----------



## Rattlekatka (2010 Május 20)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Húsvétra Power Point -ból videó hatás*
> 
> *a program neve Wondershare PPT2DVD sajnos csak próba verzió....*
> *itt a letöltője....*
> ...


 
_Örülök,hogy idetaláltam._
_Ennek a PPs átalakítónak még jobban._
_Alig várom,hogy kipróbálhassam, fogadd köszönetem ! _


----------



## Rattlekatka (2010 Május 20)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Még egy kis mazsolázni való kezdőknek*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Köszönöm!

Elmentettem és kipróbálom a programot.


----------



## Rattlekatka (2010 Május 20)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Hoztam egy rögtönzött pps-t képszerkesztésügyben*


 
Visszajövök megnézni a pps-t,most még vadiújként nem tehetem.


----------



## Rattlekatka (2010 Május 20)

kristalyka írta:


> Szia, az lehet, hogy ellopja, de a képről nem tudja letörölni a vízjelet
> 
> p.s: a Photofiltre Studióban van egy ilyen lehetőség (erre én is csak most találtam rá) katt a kép-Copyright lásd a képen alul felül,


 
_ Nos,most okosabb lettem,a kép-Copyright lehetőséget már én is láttam a programban,de..azt hittem csak egy egyszerű aláírás._
_Kérdés : akkor az alapképre kell rátenni és aztán nekiállni a szerkesztésnek?_


----------



## Rattlekatka (2010 Május 22)

*Képkeretek*



canon írta:


> Néhány alkalomhoz illő képkeret (saját alkotások, nagyon szeretem őket készíteni).



Szépek lettek nagyon a kereteid!
Megtennéd,hogy néhány mondattal bemutatod,hogyan készíted?
Szintén a Photofiltre Stúdiót használom,de még nagyon kezdő szinten.

Üdvözlettel...Katka


----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok.

Átnéztem a topikot és csak gratulálok:nagyon szép anyagot összedobtatok itt.
Nekem is lenne egy pici problémám és szeretném a segítségeteket kérni.
Photo Scape-vel dolgozom:a program magyar és nagyon széles körű.Sok mindenre rájöttem már,de képkeretet még mindig nem tudok csinálni.
Találtam a neten egy leírást:el is jutok kb a közepéig és utána nekem nem adja be a kisablakot dolgozó felületre.
Lenne valakinek ötlete????

Nyisd meg a programot./ pfoto scapét/-szerkesztő SZÓRA KLIKK..
BAL OLDALON MEGJELENNEK A GÉPEDEN 
Elmentett képek, abból válassz egy hátteret. Klikk-rá.
Beteszi középre, ahol dolgozol vele. 





Kicsinyítjük a képet. A főoldal felett legyen sárga. Csík .Itt még az objektumnál van.






beirtam 400x400 legyen a méret a képszélességtől kivettem a pipát. Utána ok. Elől azt irja ki mennyi volt méret. 
Most az objektum felett legyen sárga csik, ettől kezdve ezt használjuk. 
Bal oldalt van egy képecske domb+ nap ezzel tudunk beszúrni bármit. Képet, sarok díszt stb
Klikk rá, behoz egy kis táblát. 

a foto szóra klikk. Most kidíszítjük a hátteret. . Kiválasztod ami kell. Kijelölöd. Kék színű kerete legyen. 






A megnyitás szóra klikk.
Betette a dolgozós felületre. 



Kihoz egy kis táblát, ok ra klikk. 
Az eltűnik. Látsz pöttyöket , plusz jelet, x-t és forgatható jelet. Ezzel tudod a képedre igazítani a csíkot. 
Húzd oda ahova tenni akarod. A kis pöttyökkel hosszabbíthatod, rövidítheted. Ha jó, akkor a + jellel csinálunk még 3 példányt. És azokat is a megfelelő helyre húzzuk. 







Ha eltűntek a jelek elég a kép közepébe klikkelni, és újra előjön. Ha már tetszik, akkor klikkelj a kép közepébe 
és dolgozhatsz tovább. Eddig ennyire vagyunk. 





Most ugyanúgy haladunk, ahogy az előbb. 
Objektív –dombocska-kép kiválaszt. Én ezt a kör alakút tettem be. 




Méretre igazítom a pöttyöcskékkel /kis kockácska/ ,.forgatással, stb…

a + jellel amikor már jó a méret csináltam 3 másolatot és a sarkokba húzom. 

Most ezt mentsd el, mert csináltál egy keretet, és az eddigi munkádba nem tudsz belepiszkálni. Jobb oldalt mentés szóra klikk. 









A kis táblába a nem szóra klikk. mert nem akarsz más szinű háttért.
Előjön egy másik kis tábla, a fájl névhez beirod mi legyen a képed címe. Adj nevet a képednek. Pl új keret .
Minden új képnek más nevet kell adni, ha azonos mappába mented. 





A select szó fülre klikk , válaszd ki a jpg szót. Ezzel a képed jpg formátumban lesz mentve. 
Megint előjön egy tábla. 
Ok, szóra klikk. Most már el van mentve a kész kereted. 
Tehetsz képet az új keretbe. Ráirhatod a neved. 
A betű használatát az objektum - nagy T betűvel lehet.


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 5)

*Válasz*



Markla írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Mi történt? Már napok óta nincs itt senki,pedíg nekem lenne kérdésem KóborAngyalhoz,vagy vlkihez,aki ért a PFS.hez
> Remélem nem vagytok betegek?
> ...


Szia Most tévedtem ide,új tag vagyok,vagyis nem régi.Pfs el szerkesztek,írjál és ha tudok segítek.Üdv Cila


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 6)

Csörcsi írta:


> sziasztok, én 56 éves nagymama vagyok az unokámtol nagyon sok jót megtanultam az internettel kopcsolatos minden jót, de a képszerkesztőt nem vagyok képes megtanulni, mit csináljak segítséget elöre is köszönöm.Üdv:Erzsi



Szia 
Csak akarni kell.Én 58 évesen kezdtem el a képszerkesztést és igaz nem profi módon de azért már csinálok szép képeket.Csak kitartás és akaraton múlik.
Ha meg keresel szívesen segítek.Üdv Cila


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
A Photofiltre Studio program és a képszerkesztés régi nagy szerelem nálam. Ha kérdéseitek vannak a programról, nagyon szívesen segítek, ha tudok.


----------



## widike (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://zia1.honlapepito.hu/






Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsuzska013 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Szép estét mindenkinek!
Mint kezdő PC- felhasználó nagyon nem tudom kezelni a programokat, sok szakszónak még a jelentését sem tudom, de nem adom fel és próbálgatom a "szárnyaim". A segítségeteket szeretném kérni..., olyan programot keresek amivel fényképről keresztszemes mintát tudok készíteni. Előre is köszönöm és kívánok mindenkinek nagyon kellemes hétvégét, puszka: Zsuzska


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 29)

sziasztok
szívesen nosztalgiáztam. A fenti programokkal kezdtem a képszerkesztést. 
Ezek ösztönöztek, hogy próbáljak ki mást. Is.


----------



## remahe (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok 
a Pfoto scapés segédanyagot amit fent láttok én készítettem Ha gondotok van várom a kérdést. 
Panni


----------



## remahe (2010 Október 2)

SZIASZTOK
a kép két programmal készült. A háttér alapot a pfoto filtre stúdióban készítettem. A csíkozást, ott tettem rá a dekorációt is. Majd a pfoto scapéban tettem be a két nőt, az egyiket csúszkával halványítva.Az aláírás ismét a filtrében készült.


----------



## remahe (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok
én a kezdő szerkesztőknek a Pfoto Scape programot ajánlom. Könnyen kezelhető ,magyar nyelvű. <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftverkereso/



a NETEN található több segédlet. De kérdezel, én is szívesen segítek.


----------



## Kyra1317 (2010 Október 7)

Sziasztok
Jómagam is szeretek képeket szerkeszteni szabad időmben amihez elengedhetetlenek a kiegészitök, kellékek és képdekorációk éppen ezért külön erre a célra hoztam létre weboldalaimat ahol csak és kizárolag ehhez a hobbihoz szükséges főleg png formátumú képeket töltögetek fel folyamatosan.Jó néhányat saját magam készítettem el, de rengeteget gyüjtöttem össze az internetről is.Oldalaim címe:
http://zsuzsa0301.multiply.com
és 
http://zsuzsadesign.multiply.com
Az itt található dekórációkból minden elvihető úgy hogy ha valakit komolyan érdekel ez a téma az látogasson el hozzám. Szerintem megéri.


----------



## sirkan49 (2010 Október 7)

remahe írta:


> sziasztok
> én a kezdő szerkesztőknek a Pfoto Scape programot ajánlom. Könnyen kezelhető ,magyar nyelvű. <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftverkereso/
> 
> 
> ...



Szia!

Az általad betett mindkét link ezt mutatja:

"Az oldal nem található. 
<!--




Az oldal nem található. 
--> 
Elnézést kérünk, ez az oldal jelenleg nem elérhető vagy nem létezik. Ellenőrizze a címet, vagy böngéssze át szoftverkategóriánkat, vagy használja keresőnket!"

Gondolom,aki kevésbé gyakorlott,így nem fogja megtalálni a szerkesztő progit .

Talán így könnyebb


----------



## remahe (2010 Október 7)

sziasztok
köszönöm Sirkan 49 kiegészítését. Igy valóban könnyebb elérni, és mentei a programot. Kyra által betett link, gyönyörű gyűjtemény. Én is mentettem párat. Aki az alapoknál szeretné kezdeni, kezdje ZSUZSA MULTIPLYS OLDALÁN.A saját gépeden nyiss meg új mappát. Nevezd el, sarokdísz, elválasztó stb, és ments le mindenből párat. Ez kell ahhoz , hogy el tudd kezdeni a szerkesztést.


----------



## salimar (2010 December 4)

Segits.
Letöltöttem de nem magyarnyelvű, mit tehetek?


----------



## szoszke1986 (2010 December 5)

*Adobe Photoshop CS2*

Sziasztok!
Letöltöttem az adobe photoshop cs2-es programot,de mivel nem tudok képet szerkeszteni nem igazán értek hozzá. Egy képről szeretném leszedni a feliratokat ,aki tud nekem segíteni az kérem emailben magyarázza el és ott a képet is megtudom mutatni!
Címem: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 15)

szoszke1986 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Letöltöttem az adobe photoshop cs2-es programot,de mivel nem tudok képet szerkeszteni nem igazán értek hozzá. Egy képről szeretném leszedni a feliratokat ,aki tud nekem segíteni az kérem emailben magyarázza el és ott a képet is megtudom mutatni!
> Címem: [email protected]
> Előre is köszönöm



A Photoshop nem feltétlenül kezdőknek való program, de akit a mélyvízbe dobnak hamar megtanul úszni  Rendkívül sok oktatóvideó van a neten, magyarul és idegen nyelveken is, amit nem feltétlenül kell érteni, hiszen úgyis látod mi történik.

Pl.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgo-62OndP8&feature=related


----------



## remahe (2011 Február 7)

http://www.xmagazin.hu/pShowCikk.tvn?cid=11258
http://remahe.multiply.com/journal/item/40
[FONT=&quot]http://www.xmagazin.hu/pShowCikk.tvn?cid=11246[/FONT]
http://www.xmagazin.hu/pShowCikk.tvn?cid=11589
http://remahe.multiply.com/journal/item/29/29

Sziasztok 
feltettem pár linket, a Pfoto scape használatához. Akit érdekel, nézze meg.


----------



## Szintis (2019 Január 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Lenne itt valaki, aki segítene képet szerkeszteni? Elképzelés van, de a megvalósítás kifog rajtunk.


----------

